# ProStar Legacy



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

should be the same as a Provantage


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

hoyt tuning charts stop at 1999


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

rsarns said:


> hoyt tuning charts stop at 1999


Says a lot about the Finger Shooters that we're upset tuning charts only go back 16 years.... in an awesome way.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Paul68 said:


> Says a lot about the Finger Shooters that we're upset tuning charts only go back 16 years.... in an awesome way.


That's a thread in its self. I'm 64 and I really could not actually remember learning to shoot with fingers, it's just the way it was done. Is every one here old like me ?


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

chronologically i'm older [76] but suspect that i am younger physically , that is SUSPECT .


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Windrover said:


> Is every one here old like me ?


Apparently the modern bow designers and manufactures believe so, as they stopped marketing to us a few years after they started archiving owner's manuals.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm a youngster, only 60...


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

I think I'm the pup on this forum at 45.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

dsheffey said:


> I think I'm the pup on this forum at 45.[/QUOTE
> 
> Just barely, I'm 46!


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

Nope got you beat. 42. Ren I will look and see if I can find anything

Tim


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Well on the upper end at 66. Hope to still shoot at 76.


----------



## mding (Aug 24, 2012)

41. ha!


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

Ren, on a pro vantage Hunter set up for 30" draw, the approximate lengths are axle to axle 47"
String 62"
Cables 50"

These were measured on the bow.

Hope it helps

Tim


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Tim, thanks. I have a set of Pro Wheels from Don B, thanks  I'll be trying those out this week and building some new strings for it.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

I started that way in 1985 but switched to the easy way now.... Still every once in awhile I'll shoot my Hoyt Defiant and 2216 logs


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Ren,

Did you ever get situated on the wheels? I have a set of silver #5 e-wheels that I think would work.


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

rsarns said:


> Anyone have the specs etc, the Hoyt tuning charts I have found don't go back that far. I have one being delivered today, its original with Ewheels, and currently a 32" draw length. Need to get it to 30.5", never messed with ewheels, just curious what wheels I will need to change the DL, or if anyone has ever converted it to accuwheels or even cams? Or maybe some triwheels from Barnsdale?


I have a Hoyt Pro Star Legacy but not at that draw length. I have my old specs, but mine is a 28-30 inch draw.


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

Call Hoyt. They still have records to 1990. Your post here made he think about it as well so I called and the guy was very helpful.


----------

